# First play date!! Desmond and Cookie (beagle)



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like Desmond and Cookie had a ball at the park. Glad it went so well for you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And then you get muddy kisses!

Adorable pictures! ^^


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ooooh! Yummy! Mud treats..LOL They had a great time!
_


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

It sure looks like they had fun!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a blast! It looks like they got along really well and had fun. What a great area to take your dogs to run around.


----------

